# Gedney Railway Station, Lincs - May 2011



## rectory-rat (May 30, 2011)

Visited this old station earlier this evening, I stumbled across it after seeing it from the A17 quite by accident, so we went and had a quick look. Apologies for the photo quality, it was pouring with rain and I was very unsuitably dressed for exploring, and only had my camera phone on me. So.....

Inside access may have been possible had I had the right stuff, will be going back at some point....

A little history (a little borrowed from BlackShuck's old report, hope you don't mind): Gedney Station connected the East Coast Ports and Holiday Destinations with the Industrial midlands. It is one of the older stations on the Midland/Great Northern joint, being built around 1866. It was closed in 1959.

On with the pics...




































Station sign still remains against all odds. I cannot believe this, especially since there now seems to be a gypsy camp very near the site!

Hope you think it was worth posting 

-RR


----------



## night crawler (May 30, 2011)

Looks like it worth a revisit.


----------



## Snips86x (May 31, 2011)

Looks like you got some good shots despite the rain


----------



## rectory-rat (May 31, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Looks like it worth a revisit.



Indeed, I will wear some proper clothes and try and squeeze in somehow. Looking through the open window, it appears there may still be some interesting contents and fittings. Anyone else fancy a revisit?

-RR


----------



## alex76 (May 31, 2011)

defo worth posting think i will have wonder of this one my self thanks for sharing


----------



## kathyms (May 31, 2011)

*station*

its a good report thank you. have to search the area to do a couple of places on root. mmm so the big question, is it gedney ... or leicester with the oldies. lets have a vote on this please.

by the way alex i love your avitar personal reasons.


----------



## jayeastanglia (Jun 2, 2011)

looks like it hasnt been vandalised by chavs or anything yet


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 2, 2011)

jayeastanglia said:


> looks like it hasnt been vandalised by chavs or anything yet



Seemingly not, which is quite a surprise considering the current value of railwayana bits. The only evidence of people was a load of fly tipping through the open window 

-RR


----------



## Labb (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been to this place several times. It is a great place.


----------

